# Need divorce advice



## ssgoku78 (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I have decided to call it quits after 11 years almost 4 married. I just am not happy and we both desreve better and a shot at true happiness. She wants the house and I agreed to help her until the divorce is final and maybe a little after that too. My question is what info do I need to file? Are there real sites that I can just do it online? We aren't going to use a lawyer since we both have decided on to agree. Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

Are you from the US? You will have to use a lawyer... you can't just do it yourself. Reason being... the lawyer draws up the divorce agreement, and then you two agree on the terms, and sign. The lawyer then files it with the court in your state.... and the judge decrees it, and says when it will become final.

If it is an uncontested divorce, and there are no kids involved... then it's going to be very quick, and simple... and the attorney fees are minimal...

If she contests it,, or you two fight over property, money, or kids.. then it's more difficult, and you'll have to go to court.

But, even an uncontested divorce, usually requires an attorney, to draw up the papers, and file it legally...

If you do have kids, but have already agreed on the custody arrangements, and have no intention of fighting about that, then you will still have an uncontested divorce..

Sounds like you've both agreed to do this... so get a lawyer, draw up the agreement, sign it, and they'll file it for you...


----------



## mas1208 (Feb 24, 2009)

I dont think you necessarily need a lawyer. I live in Colorado and we did see a mediator and they told us that we dont have to hire one if we didnt want to. Once all the paper works is filled out we take it down to the court house for our county and file it with the clerks office. If there is anything in doubt though you could just take your papers to one to have them look it over before you file.


----------



## ssgoku78 (Apr 16, 2009)

I live in Michigan. Where do you look up a mediator? Is the first step going to the court house or looking up a mediator. I guess I can give a lawyer a call.


----------

